# Damasko movement accuracy



## topale

I bought a secondhand DA44 with bracelet, and experienced trouble with the winding stem, and sent it do Damasko for a repair under warranty. I recieved the watch 18 days ago, and have worn the watch every day since. What amazes me is that during those 18 days, the movement has gained just 5 seconds in total! (It had gained just 2 seconds total yesterday, but i took the watch off my wrist yesterday to lay on the nightstand during the night, which led it to gain an additional 3 seconds).

This is by far the best regulated ETA-movement i have had in any watch, and speaks volumes as to the attention to detail and cq Damasko has before returning a watch to a customer. Cudos!

The overall feeling of german craftsmanship and quality of both the watch and bracelet is amazing, and a find it hard to wear any of my other watches. I just keep coming back to my Damaskos!


----------



## Nokie

Well built, both inside and out.....


----------



## qcjulle

My DC57 gains maybe 4-5 seconds per day so it's not super accurate. My Eterna gains maybe a second per day but my Junkers gains almost 20 seconds per day so can't really complain about the Damasko.


----------



## Brettg

My DA36 is +1 second a day, excellent accuracy.


----------



## topale

qcjulle said:


> My DC57 gains maybe 4-5 seconds per day so it's not super accurate. My Eterna gains maybe a second per day but my Junkers gains almost 20 seconds per day so can't really complain about the Damasko.


Then we have the opposite, my Eterna is less accurate than my Damaskos


----------



## topale

Brettg said:


> My DA36 is +1 second a day, excellent accuracy.


That is excellent accuracy


----------



## LC123

I have one of the early DA37s with the top grade movement. It's very accurate to within +1 to +2 seconds over 24 hours.


----------



## Juno 60

Brettg said:


> My DA36 is +1 second a day, excellent accuracy.


That is indeed excellent accuracy. My DA34 loses 6 seconds a day, which is acceptable but if anyone has a suggestion for a night-time position for my watch that might improve this daily loss then I'm all ears!


----------



## StufflerMike

Juno 60 said:


> That is indeed excellent accuracy. My DA34 loses 6 seconds a day, which is acceptable but if anyone has a suggestion for a night-time position for my watch that might improve this daily loss then I'm all ears!


Trial and error. Only 5 positions to try out.


----------



## fbones24

I own a DA47 that is about -1/per day. ON another note, seeing the 47 next to the 44 makes me think that is my next Damasko. At first I only liked the numeral dial damaskos but the more I look at them, the more I like them.


----------



## qcjulle

topale said:


> Then we have the opposite, my Eterna is less accurate than my Damaskos


Do you have a chrono or a three-hander? Might be that the 7750 movements are more difficult to regulate?


----------



## topale

qcjulle said:


> Do you have a chrono or a three-hander? Might be that the 7750 movements are more difficult to regulate?


Its the Kontiki Four-Hands with the ETA 2836 movement, the same as in the Damaskos. But its overdue for a service, so i cant really blame it for bad timekeeping


----------



## topale

I bought both the DA47 and the DA44 preloved. The DA47 (2013) came with a rubber strap, and the DA44 (2014) came with the leather strap, and was sent to Damasko last year and was retrofitted with the bracelet.

I feared the bracelet would not fit the DA47, considering the bracelet needing to be retrofitted to match the lugholes. To my surprice the bracelet fits like a glove, which is good news for those of you who may buy a bracelet secondhand, and dont want to send it to Damasko to be retrofitted


----------



## masterjedi116

Looking to get a DA47 bracelet as well  Wear it in good health!


----------



## topale

masterjedi116 said:


> Looking to get a DA47 bracelet as well  Wear it in good health!


Thank you!


----------



## StufflerMike

I would appreciate we return to the OP's topic DAMASKO MOVEMENT ACCURACY. ;-)

Thank you.


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo

Mine has been losing about 8 seconds a day, but it is brand new. I am sure it will settle in a week or two.


----------



## kit7

My DA 44 is losing 3-4 seconds a day. Has anybody noticed better accuracy by hand winding it? I rarely hand wind mine, just wear it. Crown down at night if I don't wear it.


----------



## ThaWatcher

My da34 has gained 23 sec in a week. Happy with that :-d.


----------



## zacinthus

I have been wearing my DA20Black for the last 3 weeks, and it loses 3 seconds per day - everyday. I reset it every day (thanks to the hacking seconds). I have been tempted to leave it for a week to see what happens, but I am a bit worried about missing trains here in Switzerland.


----------



## Jball1125

While I cant speak to the accuracy of the Damasko movements myself. I must say that those two look so good on the bracelet!! Beautiful watches.


----------



## Progress

Just timed my brand new DA46 and it's running +4 seconds over the last 48 hours. It's by far the most accurate mechanical piece I've ever owned.


----------



## qcjulle

qcjulle said:


> My DC57 gains maybe 4-5 seconds per day so it's not super accurate. My Eterna gains maybe a second per day but my Junkers gains almost 20 seconds per day so can't really complain about the Damasko.


Looks like the watch has settled down. Now it seems to be around +2 seconds per day which I find to be excellent. Maybe it'll catch up to the Eterna soon


----------



## mlmyers

My DA37 typically runs about 2 to 3 seconds fast per day, and it is about a year and a half old -- very happy with it!


----------



## heb

Just finished 7 consecutive days of wear of my DK 101 (actual time on-wrist: 22+ hrs/day). Its *average daily rate = +1.13 secs/day*. I'm good with that. As a reference, before wearing the watch I did a couple of weeks of static accuracy checks at each of the 5 positions. The static tests were done at room temperature (72F). The Average Daily Rate over the 5 positions was +6.5 s/d with a max. deviation between the position's rates of 4.8 s/d. As you can see, there is a big difference in average daily rates (delta = -5.4 s/d) between wearing it and not. This is typical of most wristwatches.

I was curious as to the stability of the watch's silicon hairspring as the watch wound down so in the dial up position, I calculated a daily rate after 24 hrs then at 48 hours (without winding). The ave. daily rates were, respectively, +7.1 and +6.1 s/d. The watch eventually stopped after 52.8 hours. Apparently, silicon has pretty good benefits to a wristwatch.

heb

heb


----------



## formatez

I guess i've been very lucky. My DC56 is running 0.5 secs/day after 6 months of almost daily wear. I have tried to double check this a lot since at first I thought I was mistaken and my readings are correct. I also have a DA38 and that one runs ate -2 secs/day.



topale said:


> I bought a secondhand DA44 with bracelet, and experienced trouble with the winding stem, and sent it do Damasko for a repair under warranty. I recieved the watch 18 days ago, and have worn the watch every day since. What amazes me is that during those 18 days, the movement has gained just 5 seconds in total! (It had gained just 2 seconds total yesterday, but i took the watch off my wrist yesterday to lay on the nightstand during the night, which led it to gain an additional 3 seconds).
> 
> This is by far the best regulated ETA-movement i have had in any watch, and speaks volumes as to the attention to detail and cq Damasko has before returning a watch to a customer. Cudos!
> 
> The overall feeling of german craftsmanship and quality of both the watch and bracelet is amazing, and a find it hard to wear any of my other watches. I just keep coming back to my Damaskos!
> 
> View attachment 8122362
> 
> 
> View attachment 8122370
> 
> 
> View attachment 8122394


----------



## madwolfa

My DA36 has been _very_ precise so far, sometimes it would gain or lose a second or so, then I would just leave it face up or crown up overnight and it's spot on again in the morning. I don't really have to ever adjust it at all.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Ex DC56 was +1s on 5 days when worn, or +1s flat on the nightstand; current DC66 is +5s a day, slowing down a bit when 12' face down. For non chronometer certified watches, Damasko always impressed me.

Waiting a couple years from now on and might pick something inhouse.


----------



## mucklechumps

I just purchased a DK14 and right out of the box it was losing more than 20 seconds a day. On my third or fourth day of ownership I wore it on a work trip from the USA to Rwanda, and things got really bad. It began losing between 32 seconds to 50 seconds per day, and the rate was all over the place. I just sent it back to the AD for repair. One of the biggest reasons I chose this watch was for the reliability of this modern movement. I expect to have results like yours Heb when I get the watch back.


----------



## bpjacobs

I understand that Damasko stopped using top grade 2836 movements several years back but their accuracy is excellent (my DA-35 is about +1 or 2/day, depending on whether I am wearing it or not - more accurate when I am wearing it). I am curious as to what modifications to the movement supplied, if any, the dedicated horologists perform to ensure consistent accuracy.; I don't know that careful regulation at the factory alone would ensure continued accuracy over the years that the watches achieve.


----------



## Takashi78

That is great accuracy!
Even better than chronometer specs.


----------



## Manchuri

My DA38 is not performing anywhere near everyone else's watches. It must lose 30-60s per day. I wore it on Friday, took it off to sleep, and by Saturday morning, ~10hrs later, it had lost 15 min. Are the warranties transferable as I bought it used (warranty card is dated Jan 2015)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

I have a DK 10 that is 2 years old. From the start it lost -5 seconds a day which was disappointing. After moderste use in the last 2 years it is now losing 11 seconds or so per day. I was offered to send it back to Damasko via Singapore first but declined just for a regulation. I will have it regulated here in Toronto and see what happens in the near future.



mucklechumps said:


> I just purchased a DK14 and right out of the box it was losing more than 20 seconds a day. On my third or fourth day of ownership I wore it on a work trip from the USA to Rwanda, and things got really bad. It began losing between 32 seconds to 50 seconds per day, and the rate was all over the place. I just sent it back to the AD for repair. One of the biggest reasons I chose this watch was for the reliability of this modern movement. I expect to have results like yours Heb when I get the watch back.


----------



## daffie

myke said:


> I have a DK 10 that is 2 years old. From the start it lost -5 seconds a day which was disappointing. After moderste use in the last 2 years it is now losing 11 seconds or so per day. I was offered to send it back to Damasko via Singapore first but declined just for a regulation. I will have it regulated here in Toronto and see what happens in the near future.


Wow...that really doesn't sound very good at all. I would probably send it back for servicing right away. The in-house A35 movement should perform within cosc specs. At least that's what is claimed, and personally I wouldn't take anything less at the price point of the DK10.

Btw all the various Damasko models seem to be tuned very well when leaving the factory. Arrival of my new DA46 is expected within 1-2 weeks. Anything outside a -5 to +5 range would be less satisfactory to me personally (knowing the accurate tuning Damasko does on their watches).


----------



## AKM

I've had my DC56 Si about a month and it gains 6.4 seconds a day. It doesn't matter what position it's in or whether it's on or off the wrist, it's pretty consistent. 

Just outside COSC, I think I'll stick with it and see if it improves.


----------



## daffie

My DA46 is now on +3 seconds a day. That's after 4 months of daily wear.

Very happy with performance!


Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I'm getting 5-6 seconds a day on my DC67 after 4 weeks of use.


----------



## RKP

How do you check how accurate your watch? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKM

RKP said:


> How do you check how accurate your watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a Casio G-Shock that synchronizes with an atomic clock via radio signal each night.

I compare the Damasko with the time on the G-Shock (at the same time of day each time) and divide the difference by the number of days that have passed since I last set it.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

RKP said:


> How do you check how accurate your watch?


.
I use the WatchCheck app to enter my watch's time every day and see how much it gains and loses throughout the week.


----------



## whineboy

I track my DA46 using the Time.Is website ( https://time.is/ ) to measure how many seconds my watch has gained or lost from the previous day. I keep the results in a spreadsheet so I can see if timekeeping suddenly changes.

Last week I also started using the Watch Tracker app (ios only, I believe). For just $5, I can indulge my OCD compulsive nature and have pretty graphs to look at. Honestly, I'm not sure it's any more accurate than my other way. But it's fun.


----------



## Happy Acres

ETA movements are pretty great whatever they are in, always able to get them to a few seconds a day (of course unless they are dirty in need of service)


----------



## maedox

My DA46 has an average of -0.5 seconds/day since December 10. It "sleeps" with the crown down.


----------



## whineboy

maedox said:


> My DA46 has an average of -0.5 seconds/day since December 10. It "sleeps" with the crown down.


o| drats, Maedox, mine is +6 to +8 per day.
Not worth sending back to WatchMann, IMHO, but frustrating to hear how much better-regulated other peoples' watches are.


----------



## maedox

whineboy said:


> o| drats, Maedox, mine is +6 to +8 per day.
> Not worth sending back to WatchMann, IMHO, but frustrating to hear how much better-regulated other peoples' watches are.


I guess I got lucky after the last trip to Damasko. It wasn't far from yours in the beginning and then suddenly got much worse. Regulation was complimentary from Toptime, but +6 is pretty good, so I wouldn't bother. Have you tried leaving it in different positions when you take it off? With mine there is several seconds difference between crown up and down. I can probably get mine closer to ±0 if I alternate positions once in a while.


----------



## jon_huskisson

After a week on the wrist (to be more accurate, 6 days on the wrist and one day in the watch box) my DA38 is 4 seconds fast, so well under +1 per day. I'll be very happy if it stays like that.

Interestingly it was pretty much bang on (maybe half a second fast) after 4 days, but after a day without wear was +5. I would've thought it might lose time whilst stationary with the power reserve depleting, rather than gaining time.


----------



## whineboy

Most of my watches speed up as the power runs out. I have heard it is because the balance wheel doesn't rotate through as large an angle so each cycle happens just a tiny bit faster.


----------



## shapz

I recently acquired a Damasko DA36 Damest coated version......very surprised and happy with the accuracy. I've had other ETA watches but this has been top of the list.


----------



## Will_f

I haven't timed my DK11 recently, but it ran within a couple of seconds for the first two years, gradually picking up speed. When it got to around +4 to +5 s/d I sent it back to Damasko for regulation and it's back around 1-2 s/d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horatius

My DA34 out of the box (3 months ago) ran 4.2 seconds fast per day. It settled down a bit, it is now running 2.5 seconds fast per day over the last 2 weeks. 
(Both measurements over several weeks. 12 down at night is slowest position. When in winder it gains 2 seconds per day extra).


----------



## blur510

whineboy said:


> o| drats, Maedox, mine is +6 to +8 per day.
> Not worth sending back to WatchMann, IMHO, but frustrating to hear how much better-regulated other peoples' watches are.


mine was doing great till a couple of days ago.. now it runs at about +9 per day.. I will test it at different positions. I am hoping that it will get better, I bought mine from London and I have to send it via international post which will cost me about $60+ bucks.



maedox said:


> I guess I got lucky after the last trip to Damasko. It wasn't far from yours in the beginning and then suddenly got much worse. Regulation was complimentary from Toptime, but +6 is pretty good, so I wouldn't bother. Have you tried leaving it in different positions when you take it off? With mine there is several seconds difference between crown up and down. I can probably get mine closer to ±0 if I alternate positions once in a while.


I laid mine flat last night, +5 in 12 hours had it almost vertical at the "6" position it was about 7 seconds fast.. I will try it crown side down tonight. hope it gets better. it's +5 when I was wearing it today for 10 hours. Contemplating on shipping it for repair.


----------



## StufflerMike

Repair ?


----------



## Johnp_g

My DA36 has been in daily use since I got it at the beginning of November, only making way for my Archimede Deck Watch for a few hours here and there (Christmas parties, visits to restaurants, etc) and I've been tracking its accuracy using the WatchCheck app (Android version).

*Period 1 (3 Nov - 1 Dec)*
Deviation at start : +0.1s
Deviation at end : +19.3s
Days : 28
Average Rate Error : +0.68 s/d

*Period 2 (1 Dec - 24 Dec)*
Deviation at start : +19.3s
Deviation at end : +47.3s
Days : 23
Average Rate Error : +1.2 s/d

I reset the time, since it was now almost 1 minute fast, after almost 2 months

*Period 3 (24 Dec - 30 Jan)
*Deviation at start : -0.1s
Deviation at end : +50.2s
Days : 36
Average Rate Error : +1.4 s/d

I reset the time on Jan 30th, this time to -15s, thinking I would have approximately 1 month with the time correct to +/- 15 seconds...
*
Period 4 (Jan 30 - present)*
Deviation at start : -15.1s
Deviation today : -5.1s
Days : 10
Average Rate Error : +1.0 s/d

Over the period November 3 to February 9th the rate has averaged +1.07 s/d. 
The maximum error (loss/gain) seen in any day : -0.8 / +3.1

For a "non-COSC" watch seems to be accurate enough when worn daily and resting dial up at night.









Today I put it on an OEM leather (with the yellow stitching) as a change after 3 months wearing the Damasko bracelet.


----------



## nepatriot

Last time a set my DA46 was New Year's day. Mine is -19 seconds; divided by 39 days, that -0.005 seconds per day. If I had been paying attention, crown up at rest would have been able to off-set the -0.005.

Depending on how I wear it, and my activity during the day, this one can at times run +3 seconds or so per day, or -3 to 4 seconds. I have has it run -5 seconds when I'm not too active on a particular day, and I'm starting the day at probably a low power reserve from the day prior.

Unlike quartz, mechanicals are unique, and can take some active involvement in keeping them accurate. But that's part of the allure, right? My Casio Gshock GW-5000 on the other hand, which is atomic and solar, requires no thought. Perhaps that's why I hardly ever think to wear it.



Johnp_g said:


> My DA36 has been in daily use since I got it at the beginning of November, only making way for my Archimede Deck Watch for a few hours here and there (Christmas parties, visits to restaurants, etc) and I've been tracking its accuracy using the WatchCheck app (Android version).
> 
> *Period 1 (3 Nov - 1 Dec)*
> Deviation at start : +0.1s
> Deviation at end : +19.3s
> Days : 28
> Average Rate Error : +0.68 s/d
> 
> *Period 2 (1 Dec - 24 Dec)*
> Deviation at start : +19.3s
> Deviation at end : +47.3s
> Days : 23
> Average Rate Error : +1.2 s/d
> 
> I reset the time, since it was now almost 1 minute fast, after almost 2 months
> 
> *Period 3 (24 Dec - 30 Jan)
> *Deviation at start : -0.1s
> Deviation at end : +50.2s
> Days : 36
> Average Rate Error : +1.4 s/d
> 
> I reset the time on Jan 30th, this time to -15s, thinking I would have approximately 1 month with the time correct to +/- 15 seconds...
> *
> Period 4 (Jan 30 - present)*
> Deviation at start : -15.1s
> Deviation today : -5.1s
> Days : 10
> Average Rate Error : +1.0 s/d
> 
> Over the period November 3 to February 9th the rate has averaged +1.07 s/d.
> The maximum error (loss/gain) seen in any day : -0.8 / +3.1
> 
> For a "non-COSC" watch seems to be accurate enough when worn daily and resting dial up at night.
> 
> View attachment 10814658
> 
> 
> Today I put it on an OEM leather (with the yellow stitching) as a change after 3 months wearing the Damasko bracelet.


----------



## Johnp_g

nepatriot said:


> Last time a set my DA46 was New Year's day. Mine is -19 seconds; divided by 39 days, that -0.005 seconds per day.


-5mS per day? Rubidium oscillator?

-19s/ 39d = -0.5 s/d

That seems a bit more realistic 

Still, very good!


----------



## daffie

My DA46 is doing consistently +3s per 24 hours.I wear mine 16 hours a day. At night the watch is flat on the table. I've had my DA46 for half a year now.

For a non-cosc watch that's excellent imo!


Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## nepatriot

Johnp_g said:


> -5mS per day? Rubidium oscillator?
> 
> -19s/ 39d = -0.5 s/d
> 
> That seems a bit more realistic
> 
> Still, very good!


Opps... thanks! Yes, that is still very good. I used to reset it every week, until I found that it if I left it alone it tended to regulate itself.


----------



## shapz

I'm getting +1.6 sec/day on my DA36. Most accurate watch I have and also among others I have had previously.


----------



## 3dB

I just measured my 2 Damaskos. My DA46 is +3s/day, not too shabby! However my DC56 Si is doing -16s/day. It's only 2 years old and I haven't done anything I recall that would have thrown it so far out. It's a bit disappointing since I got the Si for its improved internals, yet it's probably the least accurate watch I own as it sits currently. It's still under warranty, debating if it's worth having it looked at. I'd rather catch any problems it may be having while its still within the warranty period if something is going wrong.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I get an average +5.5 seconds a day on my DC67.


----------



## Time On My Hands

DA 36 here.
Up to +5 seconds each day on the wrist, retarded overnight by placing it 12 down-ish, leaning on it's bracelet. 
This routine keeps it very accurate for me.


----------



## EA-Sport

*Damasko accuracy*

I have a Damasko DB1, which I think has the same movement as the DA36 and 37 just different dial color. I'm interested to hear what others have experienced as far as it's accuracy. I've been consistently getting -11 to -12 spd with combination of high and low activities. Does this movement come regulated by Damasko and will having a local watchmaker regulate the movement to say around +/-5 spd void the warranty?

Appreciate your input. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

*Re: Damasko accuracy*









I have a DA36 that I bought new around 9 years ago and a previous loved DB1 that I got last month. The old DA36 was better regulated than the DB1. But the deviation does not bother me.

There is an screw in the ETA 2836 that could be used to perform minor adjustments, that could improve on the problem you are having, and this do not require the movement to be removed from the case. Any competent watch maker should manage the task.

The case of my DB1 was magnetized when I got it, so this could be a contributing factor on the performance on my sample

Check this link for my simple test to find a magnetized case
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=42241346


----------



## maedox

*Re: Damasko accuracy*



oso2276 said:


> I have a DA36 that I bought new around 9 years ago and a previous loved DB1 that I got last month. The old DA36 was better regulated than the DB1. But the deviation does not bother me.
> 
> There is an screw in the ETA 2836 that could be used to perform minor adjustments, that could improve on the problem you are having, and this do not require the movement to be removed from the case. Any competent watch maker should manage the task.
> 
> The case of my DB1 was magnetized when I got it, so this could be a contributing factor on the performance on my sample
> 
> Check this link for my simple test to find a magnetized case
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=42241346


Damasko cases are designed so that even if the outer case is magnetized the inner case protects the movement from being affected.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Damasko accuracy*



maedox said:


> Damasko cases are designed so that even if the outer case is magnetized the inner case protects the movement from being affected.


This. 80.000 A/h compared to 4.800 of most of the competitors.


----------



## whineboy

*Re: Damasko accuracy*



maedox said:


> Damasko cases are designed so that even if the outer case is magnetized the inner case protects the movement from being affected.


In fact, the inner case is provided because it is expected that the outer case will become magnetized due to the type of steel that is used. We have an earlier thread in which there is discussion that the use of the soft iron inner case to protect against magnetism of the hardened outer case was covered by one of Damasko's many patents (that patent expired recently).


----------



## Jordanbav

My DA38 is running very accurately, taking about 3 days to lose a second at the moment!


----------



## Horatius

Quoting myself here:


Horatius said:


> My DA34 out of the box (3 months ago) ran 4.2 seconds fast per day. It settled down a bit, it is now running 2.5 seconds fast per day over the last 2 weeks.
> (Both measurements over several weeks. 12 down at night is slowest position. When in winder it gains 2 seconds per day extra).


Now, after 5 months the DA34 settled in to about plus 0.5s per day on average! I am very pleased and hope it will stay like this for a long time.


----------



## Zedloc

qcjulle said:


> My DC57 gains maybe 4-5 seconds per day so it's not super accurate. My Eterna gains maybe a second per day but my Junkers gains almost 20 seconds per day so can't really complain about the Damasko.


But do they continue gaining 5 secs everyday? By the end of week or month he inaccurate will it be when gain and loss is discussed?


----------



## dr751

My DA 38 is now slow approx 15 sec a day. It was originally 6 seconds fast when I got it a couple of years ago. To me the decrease in accuracy is unacceptable. Especially when it’s the least accurate in my collection and one of the most expensive. It’s hard to feel good about this watch when my $300 Seiko 5’s are more accurate and more durable. I really question the value proposition of this watch.


----------



## Nidan

My DS30 spent the first year or so losing <1 sec per day. It was so accurate that I stopped bothering to track it on the Watch Tracker app. Then at some point it slowed down and now it's a very consistent -6 per day. I just sent it in for regulation.


----------



## jonobailey

dr751 said:


> My DA 38 is now slow approx 15 sec a day. It was originally 6 seconds fast when I got it a couple of years ago. To me the decrease in accuracy is unacceptable. Especially when it's the least accurate in my collection and one of the most expensive. It's hard to feel good about this watch when my $300 Seiko 5's are more accurate and more durable. I really question the value proposition of this watch.


How is a Seiko 5 more durable?

Regarding time-keeping thats the luck of the draw - between an ETA and a lower end Seiko movement more often that not the ETA will be more accurate, but it doesn't mean its the case every time.

If accuracy concerns you that much then you shouldn't buy any watch with a stock ETA
as the figures you have quoted are within ETA specs, for the movement grade used. I don't think you buy a Damasko (without in-house movement) or a Seiko if you demand accuracy better than those specs.


----------



## dpfaber

Has DAMASKO released accuracy specifications for their new in-house movements yet? I am waiting to see what those are before making the commitment to a DK3x model.
PS: Seiko automatic movements (excluding the Spring Drive and the High Beat) usually have very poor accuracy specs, even though most of their watches exceed them in real life; that is one reason I stay away from Seiko watches, generally.


----------



## WatchMann

dpfaber said:


> Has DAMASKO released accuracy specifications for their new in-house movements yet? I am waiting to see what those are before making the commitment to a DK3x model.
> PS: Seiko automatic movements (excluding the Spring Drive and the High Beat) usually have very poor accuracy specs, even though most of their watches exceed them in real life; that is one reason I stay away from Seiko watches, generally.


You will see here that spec is not published for any of the movements: Movements


----------



## sky4

whineboy said:


> *Re: Damasko accuracy*
> 
> In fact, the inner case is provided because it is expected that the outer case will become magnetized due to the type of steel that is used. We have an earlier thread in which there is discussion that the use of the soft iron inner case to protect against magnetism of the hardened outer case was covered by one of Damasko's many patents (that patent expired recently).


true... but there's still some effect when the outer case is magentized. i had mine pretty badly magnetized at one point and it was gaining 10 seconds per day. degaussed it, and it's +1-ish. honestly so accurate that i hardly think about it. it's more accurate than the quartz clock in my subaru. that thing loses time.


----------



## whineboy

sky4 said:


> true... but there's still some effect when the outer case is magentized. i had mine pretty badly magnetized at one point and it was gaining 10 seconds per day. degaussed it, and it's +1-ish. honestly so accurate that i hardly think about it. it's more accurate than the quartz clock in my subaru. that thing loses time.


I did say that ~ 4 years ago.

Did you demagnetize the movement while it was inside the iron cage? If so, I am surprised that the applied magnetic field was strong enough to have an effect inside the cage.

On the other hand, your timekeeping certainly has improved.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## sky4

whineboy said:


> I did say that ~ 4 years ago.
> 
> Did you demagnetize the movement while it was inside the iron cage? If so, I am surprised that the applied magnetic field was strong enough to have an effect inside the cage.
> 
> On the other hand, your timekeeping certainly has improved.
> 
> Having a great time.
> whineboy


yeah actually emailed watchmann and asked if hey were going to have to pull the movement to degauss. He said nope, just degauss the whole thing.. At that point i just decided to do it myself, a friend of mine had a demagnetizer. Those things have a pretty strong electromagnet in them.

I think a lot of folks are walking around with slightly magnetized damaskos thinking 5-10 seconds a day is good enough. I encourage everyone to degauss!


----------



## mythless

For anecdotal perspective, after wearing my DB5 for a week, it was only 20sec fast when I had to change the time for DST. Pretty accurate in my books.


----------



## Zedloc

dr751 said:


> My DA 38 is now slow approx 15 sec a day. It was originally 6 seconds fast when I got it a couple of years ago. To me the decrease in accuracy is unacceptable. Especially when it's the least accurate in my collection and one of the most expensive. It's hard to feel good about this watch when my $300 Seiko 5's are more accurate and more durable. I really question the value proposition of this watch.


Is that with you servicing the watch during the recommended period?


----------



## Eljimador

Just had my DA36 serviced by WatchMann. Previously it was +/- 5-10 seconds/day, but since the service it has been within +/- 1 second/day for the few weeks since it was returned to me. Worn every day.


----------



## Benjck

Eljimador said:


> Just had my DA36 serviced by WatchMann. Previously it was +/- 5-10 seconds/day, but since the service it has been within +/- 1 second/day for the few weeks since it was returned to me. Worn every day.


That's amazing. I just sent my DS30 into Long Island for regulation. It was curiously - 20s/day when I sent it and now is - 10. As a Canadian I can't justify sending it over the border another time, so I'm hoping it fixes itself? Not sure what to do really.


----------



## kritameth

My DS30 so far.


----------



## Will_f

I created this video about 4 years ago of my DK11. I'll put it on a Timographer again today to see how much it's changed since then and post that too. Long story short, 4 years ago it was the most accurate watch I've ever owned.






Edit: well, not surprisingly, it looks like after 4 years it's time for service. See the below link:


----------



## Batboy

After four years, I guess it's time to service any (mechanical) watch.


----------



## Palettj

My DC66 after 5 years of wearing in rotation is my most accurate mechanical, its spot on.


----------



## Huda

The DS30 is my most accurate watch. It is quite phenomenal.


----------



## Gatto

My DA42 has been running -5 spd and is the most accurate mechanical watch I’ve owned by far.


----------



## Jon Weber

I have not carefully checked on DK105 on wrist beyond noting that in 5 days it had deviated about 5 seconds. On timing machine its rates vary from +7 to -1 seconds in six positions (I know they adjust to five but I don't know which they are so I test in six). These rates are virtually the same fully wound and 30 hours down. That is some of the best I have seen on any watch.

5 versus six position testing has been an issue since Geneva tried to one-up Neuchatel. Neuchatel started with five in 1868 and Geneva went to six when they started in 1872 but quickly went to 5 which has been pretty standard ever since. With pocket watches this is sensible since they are not worn crown down. COSC does test crown down but not crown right (12 high) i.e. position when you hold up your watch to look at it.


----------



## whineboy

Jon Weber said:


> I have not carefully checked on DK105 on wrist beyond noting that in 5 days it had deviated about 5 seconds. On timing machine its rates vary from +7 to -1 seconds in six positions (I know they adjust to five but I don't know which they are so I test in six). These rates are virtually the same fully wound and 30 hours down. That is some of the best I have seen on any watch.
> 
> 5 versus six position testing has been an issue since Geneva tried to one-up Neuchatel. Neuchatel started with five in 1868 and Geneva went to six when they started in 1872 but quickly went to 5 which has been pretty standard ever since. With pocket watches this is sensible since they are not worn crown down. COSC does test crown down but not crown right (12 high) i.e. position when you hold up your watch to look at it.


I'm jealous, but glad for you. My DK105 is on its second trip back to WatchMann for observation, treatment, and hopefully cure. This time it suddenly began running +19 a day (very consistently, which is in an odd way impressive). Last time it began running +16 a day. WatchMann returned it running nice and tight, but, alas, that was not to last. 
Never dropped, banged or abused, I baby the watch.


----------

